# 13 year old viszla not eating



## Gus2 (Oct 19, 2021)

Our girl Lola turned 13 Sunday. For a week she has been throwing up everything she eats. And she loves to eat! She quit eating for the weekend and we took her to vet on Monday. She was dehydrated and had lost 4 pounds since she was there 2 weeks ago. They hydrated her and sent her blood and urine off to lab. Nothing came back bad! Her xrays did not show an obstuction. She has not eaten or drank since we got home. Now they want to do a stomach ultrasound for a stomach tumor. What can be done? She is down a total of 8 1/2 pounds since March 30. We dont know what to do. We are heartbroken.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You get the ultrasound, or at least an image, and you go from there. Any chance it could be lyme?
13 years old, not drinking, or eating, is something that can't be ignored, and you aren't ignoring it. You're on top of it.
Have you tried different foods like shredded chicken, with a little bit of rice and broth? Can the vet give you some Metacam in case she's in pain, or just uncomfortable?


----------



## Gus2 (Oct 19, 2021)

gunnr said:


> You get the ultrasound, or at least an image, and you go from there. Any chance it could be lyme?
> 13 years old, not drinking, or eating, is something that can't be ignored, and you aren't ignoring it. You're on top of it.
> Have you tried different foods like shredded chicken, with a little bit of rice and broth? Can the vet give you some Metacam in case she's in pain, or just uncomfortable?


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Love and good wishes to Lola and her family xxx


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

How is Lola doing, Gus?


----------



## Rust Buckets (6 mo ago)

Wow this sounds similar to what happened to my guy. 😢


----------

